# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kryqezatat

## Enri

500 AD The Byzantine Empire controlled most of the land bordering the Mediterranean Sea.

600s The Arab Muslims conquered Palestine. This included many sacred areas of the Christians.

1000s The Seljuk Turks invaded and conquered Asia Minor, Palestine, and Syria

1071 The Seljuk Turks conquered the Byzantines in the Battle of Manzikert. The Turks were also Muslims, however they did not allow Christians to visit their holy sites.

1095 Alexius Comnenus, the Byzantine Emperor, asked Pope Urban II for help in fighting the Turks. Urban wnated to defend the Christina holy sites against the Muslims, so he agreed to help.

Fall 1095 Urban held a meeting with the Church leaders in Clermont, France. He called for a crusade. He promised the crusaders spiritual and material rewards

April 1096 Peter the Hermit and knight called walter the Penniless lad a group to start out the expedition. They were known as the Peasants' Crusades. Because they stole most of their food, many of them were killed while still in Europe. The rest were killed when they reached Asia Minor.

26 June 1096 Peter the Hermit's crusaders forced their way across Sava, Hungary. 

12 July 1096 Crusaders under Peter the Hermit reach Sofia in Hungary.

1 August 1096 The crusaders under Peter the Hermit reached Constantinople. Anna Comnena, a 13 year-old Christian in Constantinople, watched as the crusaders marched into the city. 

1097 The well-trained knights sent by Urban defeated the Muslims near Nicaea.

30 June 1097 The Crusaders defeated the Turks at Dorylaeum. 

20 October 1097 1st Crusaders arrived in Antioch. 

3 June 1098 Christian Crusaders of the First Crusade seized Antioch, Turkey. 

5 June 1099 Knights and their families on the First Crusade witnessed an eclipse of the moon and interpreted it as a sign from God that they would recapture Jerusalem. 

12 June 1099 Crusade leaders visited the Mount of Olives where they met a hermit who urged them to assault Jerusalem. 

8 July 1099 In Jerusalem 15,000 starving Christian soldiers marched around barefoot while the Muslim defenders mocked them from the battlements.

13 July 1099 The Crusaders launched their final assault on Muslims in Jerusalem. 

15 July 1099 Jerusalem fell to the crusaders who slaughtered the Jewish and Muslim inhabitants.

1119 The Christians set up the Holy Land. Many knights remained there to defend the land.

1144 The Christian forces in Jerusalem had grown week. The Turks conquered the city of Edessa. Bernard Clairvaux, a French religious leader, inspired more crusaders to go and regain the land. This started the second crusade.

1147 The Second Crusade ended after the crusaders failed to conqueror Damascus.

1183 The Muslims continued to attack the Christians in Jerusalem. Saladin, the sultan of Egypt and Syria, united the Muslims in the area.

1187 Saladin defeated the Christian army in the Battle of the Horns of Hattin. He entered Jerusalem. The Christians only maintained a few coastal cities. Frederick I (Barbarossa), a German emperor, King Richard I (the Lion-Hearted) of England, and King Phillip (Augustus) of France brought armies to regain the Holy Land.

1190 Frederick drowned on the way.

16 March 1190 The Crusades began with the massacre of Jews in York, England. The Jewish population of York fled to Clifford's Tower overlooking the rivers Ouse and Foss during an anti-Jewish riot. A crazed friar set fire to the tower and rather than be captured, the inhabitants committed mass suicide, 

1191 Richard and Philip captured the port cities of Acre and Jaffa but because they argued with each other, after the success Philpi returned home. He plotted against Richard. Richard tried to recapture Jerusalem, but he failed. In the end he made a treaty with Saladin, which allowed Christians to enter Jerusalem freely.

1202 The Fourth Crusade started.

12 April 1203 Crusaders seized Constantinople.

17 July 1212 Moslems were crushed in the Spanish crusade. 

1212 The Children's Crusade took place. Thousands of boys and girls between 10 and 18 joined together. They believed that God would deliver Jerusalem to them. On their march, most of them died due to harsh weather conditions. Those that did return came home in shame.

25 August 1212 Children's crusaders under Nicolas (10) reached Genoa. 

1217-1221 Christians captured the town of Damietta in Egypt. Their other efforts failed, so they gave up the city in a truce. This was known as the fifth crusade.

1228-1229 The sixth crusade was led by Frederick II the emperor of the Holy Roman Empire. He made a treaty with the Muslim sultan and regained control of Jerusalem.

17 October 1244 The Muslims attacked Jerusalem and seized it.

1248-1254 King Louis IX of France led the seventh Crusade. He attacked Egyptian cities. Louis was captured by the Muslims, but he was set free in return for the cities he had captured. He spent four years trying to strengthen the forces in the Holy land.

1268 Muslims took control of Antioch.

1270 Louis led the Eighth Crusade. His army landed in Tunis in northern Africa. Louis became ill soon after and died.

30 October 1270 The Treaty of Barbary ended the seventh crusade.

1291 Muslims took control of Acre. It was the last Christian center in Palestine.

25 September 1396 The last great Christian crusade, led jointly by John the Fearless of Nevers and King Sigismund of Hungary, ended in disaster at the hands of Sultan Bajazet I's Ottoman army at Nicopolis. 

4 August 1578 A crusade against the Moors of Morocco was routed at the Battle of Alcazar-el-Kebir. King Sebastian of Portugal and 8,000 of his soldiers were killed. Sebastian was killed along with the King of Fez and the Moorish Pretender in the Battle of Alcazar.

----------


## Enri

Ne fillim te shekullit te 13-te Kisha Katolike Romake ishte ne nje situate pothuajse te pashprese. Ne njeren ane situata kercenohej nga korrupsioni i rende qe ndodhte brenda perbrenda. Ne anen tjeter kjo situate perballohej me nje popullaritet te mesimeve te Paulicians. Per me teper vemendja e saj ishte ndare nga pjesemarrja ne kryqezate. Shumica e veprimeve te tyre ishin drejtuar ne ndalimin e avancimit te shpejte te Islamit dhe rimarjen e Jeruzalemit:


Udheheqesit e Vatikanit duhet te kene pare ngjashmerine e theksuar midis Islamit dhe Unitarianizmit ashtu sic eshte predikuar dhe prej Ariusit. Te dyja besojne ne nje Zot. Te dyja e pranojne Jezusin si profet. Te dyja besojne ne Marine e Virgjer dhe ne panjollosjen e Jezusit, dhe te dyja pranojne Shpirtin e Shenjte por hedhin poshte hyjnine qe i atribuohet atij. Keshtu urrejtja per arianet u transferua tek muslimanet. Duke i pare kryqezatat nga ky aspekt ato pushojne se qeni nje fenomen i izoluar i historise se kishes, dhe kthehen ne nje perhapje te masakres se Kishes Pauline ndaj arianeve. ("Mary and Jesus in the Qur'an").


Nuk ka asnje qellim ne veprat e sotme per te mbuluar fenomenin e kryqezatave. Ato filluan dhe perfunduan ne konfuzion, dhe shume njerez vdiqen gjate tyre. Kryqezata e pare e cila filloi ne vitin 1096 ishte formuar, ashtu sic e permend edhe Giboni, prej hajdutesh dhe kriminelesh. Kjo ishte pasoje e Keshillit te Klermontit ne vitin 1095 ne te cilin Papa deklaroi qe cdokujt qe do te bashkohej me kryqezatat do t'i jepej nje kompensim i plote i te gjithe mekateve te kryera dhe do te lirohej nga cdo krim.

Kjo praktike u institucionalizua prej Kishes Katolike ne shekullin e 5-te. Per nje shume parash Papa do te leshonte nje leje e cila ose te falte te gjitha krimet e kryera ose ose ti lejonte keto krime te cilat mund te ishin te ndaluara. E ngjashme me kete kushdo qe perdorte menyren e rrefimit dhe i ishte dhene nje denim i rende per te shlyer mekatet e tij ne vend te kesaj mund ti paguante kishes para. Keto metoda e bene kishen shume te pasur dhe shume prej njerezve te varfer.

Si rezultat i ketij dekreti leshuar prek Keshillit te Klermontit, cdokush qe kishte kryer nje veprim te gabuar duke filluar qe nga vjedhja e deri tek vrasja, mund te grumbulloheshin nen flamurin me kryq. Llumi i njerezve qe numerohej deri ne 60,000 burra e gra, plackiten gjithe rruges se tyre nepermjet Evropes. Kur arriten ne Hungari ata u perballuan me Paulicians stergjysherit e te cileve ishin detyruar te largoheshin prej persekutimit te Perandoreshes Theodhore ne drejtim te veriut prej Trakia. U zhvillua nje beteje e madhe ne te cilen 2/3 e kryqezatoreve u vrane. Ata qe mbijetuan kerkuan strehim ne malet e Trakia. Perandori i Kostandinopojes u erdhi ne ndihme dhe i shpetoi ata duke i strehuar ne qytet. Kur ata arriten ne Kostandinopoje, pasurite e qytetit ishin nje tundim i madh per keta njerez. Per fat te mire perandori i perzuri keta njerez afer Bosforit perpara se ata te shkaterronin gjithe qytetin. 

Perforcime me ushtare me te stervitur u derguan qe te bashkoheshin me ata qe kishin mbetur nga Kryqezata e pare. Te udhehequr nga Godfrei ata arriten ne Kostandinopoje dhe luftuan perandorin duke e rrethuar qytetin. Megjithate perandori mundi ti blinte dhe t'u mbushte mendjen qe ti permbaheshin planit te tyre te pare i cili ishte te luftonin muslimanet dhe te mernin Jeruzalemin, dhe gjithashtu si te paret keta u percollen per ne Bosfor. Godfrei me vone arriti te pushtonte Jeruzalemin ne vitin 1099.

Kryqezata e dyte u krye 48 vjet me vone pas renies se Jeruzalemit ne vitin 1147 ne menyre qe mbeshtetnin te mbijetuarit e Kryqezates se pare. Portat e qyteteve si ne Evrope ashtu edhe ne Azi u mbyllen ndaj pjesemarresve ne kryqezata, dhe ushqimi u jepej vetem nepermjet mureve duke ua hedhur me shporta. Ky ushqim ishte i cilesise me te dobet dhe shpesh here i papershtatshem per konsumimin njerezor. Ata u pushtuan nga uria. Shume prej tyre vdiqen perpara se sa te arrinin Palestinen. Te mbijetuarit u vrane ne beteje. Jeruzalemi u pushtua prej muslimaneve ne vitin 1187.

Kryqezata e trete e udhehequr mes te tjereve edhe nga mbreti Rikard i Anglise, nuk mundi te rimerrte Jeruzalemin. Rikardi u kthye ne Angli ne vitin 1192 me ata qe i kishin mbijetuar betejes. 

Kryqezata e katert zgjodhi nje objekt me te lehte per te pushtuar dhe, pervec faktit qe Kostandinopoja ishte ne duart e Kristianeve, mundi te arrinte deri aty ku dy kryqezatat e para kishin falimentuar. Ne vitin 1203, ata shperthyen ne kryeqytetin e lashte te Lindjes, duke plackitur e vrare. Kishat paten te njejtin fat, dhe trofete e marra prej kishave jo vetem qe me vone u bene shkak per adhurimin e objekteve ne perendim por gjithashtu pasuruan Kishen Katolike Romake.


Me te ndricuarit prej te huajve, pervec ndjekjes se bashkeatdhetareve te tyre, ushtruan te drejten e kerkimit dhe marrjes se relikeve te shenjtoreve. Shume e madhe ishte sasia e kokave dhe eshtrave, kryqeve dhe pamjeve, qe u shperndane nga ky revolucion neper kishat e evropes; dhe i po te njejtave permasa ishte edhe rritja e pelegrinazhit dhe ajo e te berit fli, saqe asnje dege me leverdi kaq te madhe nuk ishte importuar ndonjehere prej Lindjes. Nga shkrimet e antikitetit, shume nga te cilat akoma ekzistonin ne shekullin e 12-te tani kane humbur... pa marre parasysh permasat e humbjeve tona, ne mund te vajtojme per bibliotekat qe u zhduken nen zjarrin e Kostandinopojes ( Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, p.385).


Pervec pasurise e cila erdhi si rrjedhoje e plackitjes se Kostandinopojes, kryqezatat ishin nje biznes fitimprures, jo vetem finianciarisht por ne termat e jetes. Me rritjen e levizjes Pauliciane ne France, Kisha Katolike u forcua te drejtonte vemendjen drejt sigurimit te pozites se saj ne Evrope. Ky ndryshim ishte ndoshta nje nga arsyet me te medha qe shkaktoi deshtimin e kryqezates se peste e cila filloi ne vitin 1218. Kisha kishte filluar sulme te pergjithshme ndaj muslimaneve te Sicilise dhe Afrikes Veriore, muslimaneve te Turqise dhe Palestines, muslimaneve te Spanjes dhe tani edhe paulinevet Cathari te Frances. Ishte e pamundur te mbahej nje grade e pelqyeshme agresiviteti ne te gjitha keto fronte per nje kohe te gjate. Rrjedhimisht kisha u detyrua te reduktonte aktivitete e saj ambicjoze dhe te drejtonte vemendjen drejt armiqve te saj qe ishin me afer Romes.

"njerezit e varfer te Lionit" qe ishin rober, duke imituar Jezusin, shpejt rane ne kundershtim me kishen zyrtare, sepse ata refuzuan te adhuronin Jezusin si Zot. Rreth vitit 1190, ata u bashkuan me paulinet e Catharit. Numri i tyre tani ishte aq i madh saqe Kisha Katolike ishte nen rrezikun e tejkalimit ne numer dhe zevendesimit prej tyre. Ata kundershtuan gjithe strukturen e kishes zyrtare si nje perparesim, sepse ata e dinin qe cdo njeri kishte hyrje te drejperdrejte me Zotin. Ata kishin librat e tyre te shenjte te shkruajtura ne gjuhen romake. Keto ishin te lejuara per kedo qe donte t'i lexonte ato, te cilat ishin shume te njohura midis njerezve qe nen regjimin e Kishes Katolike nuk kishin leje as per librat e shenjte zyrtare.


Keshtu per nje moment priftit Fulgentio iu terhoq verejtja prej Papes ne nje leter ne te cilen shkruhej: " predikimi i shkrimeve eshte nje gje e dyshimte. Ai qe i permbahet shkrimeve do te shkaterroje besimin katolik." Ne letren tjeter ai ishte akoma me i qarte, duke paralajmeruar kunder kembenguljes se madhe rreth shkrimeve "i cili eshte nje liber qe neqoftese cdokush i permbahet shume ai pothuajse do te shkaterroje Kishen Katolike".


Rruga e vetme per te mbajtur poziten e kishes zyrtare ishte nepermjet shtypjes, represionit dhe shtypjes.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Interesante si teme, paraqitur ne menyre te permbledhur dhe qarte!

Gjithmone me ka bere pershtpyje, se si perdoren te gjitha fete nga nje grup klerikesh teknokrate!
Feja ka dy ane : nje ane te saj e perbejne njerezit e thjeshte dhe te sinqerte ne besimin e tyre, dhe kjo perben anen e asaj medalje qe perfaqesohet nga njerezit qe jetojne PER fene; e ana tjeter e medaljes : perbehet nga ky kleri qe jeton NGA feja...

----------


## maratonomak

do ishte mire qe materialet historike qe postoni ketu , ti shoqeronit me librin historik ku edhe i keni lexuar , pasi dihet qe prej diku i keni lexu ;

une jam i interesuar te di rreth kryqezatave dhe nese keni mundesi postoni te dhena prej ketyre lufterave .

----------

